# Tough Laptop



## ODDBALLS (Jul 27, 2007)

I am wanting to get a laptop and printer for my van. Which is the toughest and stands up to what we do to most of your stuff abuse wise?


----------



## Bill (Mar 30, 2006)

cant say, but my dell made a good door stop, hammer, and pot holder


----------



## dougchips (Apr 23, 2006)

Take a look on e-bay for the toughbooks. I don't know all of the details but it looks like you can get them wet and beat the crap out of them. They are generally used by the police departments in the cars. 

Not sure about the printers, I keep putting off the purchase of one for my truck.


----------



## blackdoggie (Sep 6, 2007)

Tough book laptops are the best of the best for armored laptops, as for a printer well I don't think very many companies make water and shock resistant printers. For that it is best just to go to wally world or a office supply store and pick up a small one thats on sale (around 30-40$). It also helps to buy the refurbished ink jet cartridges due to cost and environmental benefits.


----------



## GregS (Oct 1, 2006)

Yes, Panasonic Toughbooks are pretty much the only game in town. 


New ones cost a bunch. There are many different models with different protection features. 

You can sometimes find a model on ebay that might suit your needs.


Personally I just use a Dell Inspiron that I purchased last year. I prop it up between the seats to use as a GPS and a few other things. Once I'm done it goes back in the bag.


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

When I purchased my notebook I looked at the Tough Books. Limited features, limited screen sizes were too much of a factor to overcome for me in purchasing one, not to mention the more than doubling of the price. 

If the notebook is for an employee the ruggedness of the Tough Books could come in handy, if it's for you, then you're probably going to take better care of it anyways and it really might not be such an issue.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 22, 2007)

My company had a few tough books, most were stolen out of vehicles before their warranties expired, we ar enow buying dells and toshibas with the dual core processors at @$400.00 so if they get damaged or stolen it isnt a big loss.


----------

